# Injection Transversus abdominis muscle



## steph2355 (Apr 30, 2009)

How would you code an injection in the transersus abdominis muscle?


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 30, 2009)

My first instinct is trigger point but I would need to see the complete documentation to be sure.

Julie, CPC


----------

